# Was wünscht ihr euch zu Weihnachten?



## Paule1991 (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ihr euch alles wünschen könntet egal wie teuer es is was wäre es dann???

Ich mach mal den anfang: Ich würd mir ne "Suzuki GSX1300R Hayabusa" wünschen und dazu genug sprit für den rest meines lebens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So jetzt seit ihr drann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (10. Dezember 2007)

*SPAM ON*
Hirn für einige Leute und ganz viel Essen von Mecces oder so XD


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Nen neuen PC. Und zwei neue Bildschirme. So 24'' Wides. Giev.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

/angeben on

Wünschen? lol, wer wünscht noch?
Ich "bekomme"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Undzwar einen neuen PC:

Intel® Core™ 2 Quad-Core Extreme QX6850 Prozessor (3.00 GHz, 1.333 MHz FSB, 8 MB Cache)

NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT card

4096 MB 667 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM [4 x 1024]

1 TB Serial ATA RAID 0 (Striping) (2 x 500 GB, 7.200 U/Min. mit DataBurst™-Cache)

16x DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk

Sound Blaster® X-Fi Xtreme Music PCI-Soundkarte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/angeben off


----------



## Paule1991 (10. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> *SPAM ON*
> Hirn für einige Leute und ganz viel Essen von Mecces oder so XD





ETWAS von Mecces??? Wünsch dir doch nen eigenes^^


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß es immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Soweit ok, aber:
- hol dir ne GTX. 
- hol dir Vista und lass dir nen 2048 MB Riegel ReadyCache einbauen.

*grinst*


----------



## Huntara (10. Dezember 2007)

Oh, da hätte ich so einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

- Meine Hochzeit
- kostenloses Fitnesstraining für 1 Jahr
- eine neue Küche wäre auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber die muss ich tatsächlich allein zahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- einen Jeep, mmmh oder......*überleg*
- ein kleines Familienhäuschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Oh, da hätte ich so einiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einen Hummer HumVee. Viel Spaß im Innenstadtverkehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint, Beitrag #400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

*Realität*
Eine kleinen aber feinen HD-Fernseher für meine PS3(Den ich zum größtenteils selbst zahle)
Super Mario Galaxy(Wii)
Unchartedrakes Schicksal(PS3)​*Utopie
*Einen großen HD-Fernseher für meine PS3
Einen neuen Highend PC​


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

ein neues Notebook und viel Liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

jemand ne Idee was ich mir wünschen könnt?

So zwischen 300 und 400€

Thx 4 Help


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> jemand ne Idee was ich mir wünschen könnt?
> 
> So zwischen 300 und 400€
> 
> Thx 4 Help



=



Masterpurzel schrieb:


> ....viel Liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Ne Danke, davon hab ich schon genug ^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Ne Danke, davon hab ich schon genug ^^


Angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Für 400€ ins *uff

Mhhh... wie lang wär das?


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Für 400&#8364; ins *uff
> 
> Mhhh... wie lang wär das?



kommt drauf an wen du erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Für 400€ ins *uff
> 
> Mhhh... wie lang wär das?


Ich müsste raten..^^
..nehme an nicht sehr lange.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Neeee, aber ich weiß echt nicht was ich mir wünschen soll...


----------



## Licanin (10. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht noch 400 Euro dazu?^^


Ich wünsch mir nen neuen PC!


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Neeee, aber ich weiß echt nicht was ich mir wünschen soll...


PC auf dem neusten Stand?
Wetten nicht?! Da geht noch was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn nicht, habch auch kein Plan... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja... Mhhhh...
Vieleicht ne neue Grafikkrate, aber um 400€ was gutes... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Neeee, aber ich weiß echt nicht was ich mir wünschen soll...



Wie wärs mit Barauszahlung? Dann haste die 400&#8364; für später wo Du sie sicher noch brauchen wirst...


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Das is aber auch doof, zu Weihnachten nur Geld in die hand gedrückt zu bekommen...


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Das is aber auch doof, zu Weihnachten nur Geld in die hand gedrückt zu bekommen...



Und was hältst du von Gutscheinen, z.B. Einkaufsgutschein?

@OffTopic: meine ersten 100 sind voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (10. Dezember 2007)

Kongretulejschens!^^


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Nich so doll, da können sie mir gleich Geld geben ^^

GZ!!!


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Danke!

Mh... da fällt mir dann auch nix mehr ein, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

ARG!!!

Das gibts ja nicht...


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Innenstadtverkehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt Jeeps die auch für den Innenstadtverkehr geeignet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

wünschen ? 

ich wünsch mir gar nichts - weihnachten ist das fest der familie - freunde - liebe 
und somit sind geschenke nebensächlich.

ich bin froh wenn ich mit meiner family zusammensitze - und über klatsch und trasch reden kann
aber naja


----------



## derpainkiller (11. Dezember 2007)

> wünschen ?
> 
> ich wünsch mir gar nichts - weihnachten ist das fest der familie - freunde - liebe
> und somit sind geschenke nebensächlich.
> ...


Na klar... auf jetzt erzähl uns was du dir wünschst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir ne XBOX360 ( die ich eh nicht bekomme ) und ein neues Bett!


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin freu ich mich am meisten auf das große Weihnachtsessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten wünsch ich mir halt Klamotten oder Geld zum shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (11. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich habe ich dieses Jahr schon genug abgestaubt zwischendurch. Aber bevor ich mich schlagen lasse: neue LGB...


----------



## Alamor (11. Dezember 2007)

einen schwarzen (oder dunkelgrünen) Kleinwagen. Wenn geht viertürig.
Und er sollte sparsam sein.


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

*einmal in einem indischen tanzfilm mitspielen
*unter wasser atmen zu können
*weltfrieden


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

du willst wissen was ich mir wünsche 

hmm wohl das unpersönlichste was es gibt 

geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum ?

weil ich im feb. endlich meine eigene wohnung bekomm - und ich da massig davon brauch =)


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Da darf die Putzfrau aber nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Da darf die Putzfrau aber nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




klingt wie ein angebot


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

> *unter wasser atmen zu können


Das muss man sich nicht wünschen, sondern üben!


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Das muss man sich nicht wünschen, sondern üben!



ja klar, muss man nur lange genug üben, genau wie mit dem fliegen


----------



## Besieger (11. Dezember 2007)

nen defender *traumauto*

en Wii wär was edles...


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

> ja klar, muss man nur lange genug üben, genau wie mit dem fliegen


Kannst du das? Ich kann das noch nicht.. aber unter Wasser atmen kann ich.. Wir sollten uns gegenseitig helfen.
Treffen wir uns um 17 Uhr am schwimmenden Hochhaus!


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Kannst du das? Ich kann das noch nicht.. aber unter Wasser atmen kann ich.. Wir sollten uns gegenseitig helfen.
> Treffen wir uns um 17 Uhr am schwimmenden Hochhaus!




nee lass mal, ich hab hier noch so viel zu erledigen


----------



## Cryptosporidium 136 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche mir ne Xbox 360 mit dem neuen GTA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> klingt wie ein angebot



Genau Vreen! Geh mal putzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nen neuen PC. Und zwei neue Bildschirme. So 24'' Wides. Giev.




Gut das ich noch in ner Zeit aufgewachsen bin, wo man nicht so hohe Ansprüche hat...

Wünschen wie die letzten Jahre nüx, hab nen nen LCD bekommen und deshalb wirds auch nciht mehr so viel geben, wozu auch ?!


/edit:

Es hat sich wohl echt einiges geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit 14 oder so hab ich zum Geb. mein erstes Handy bekommen und es war halt nur nen Kinder-Handy, telefonieren und fertig. Jetzt läuft jeder 12-jährige mit nem Cybershot Handy rum.

Oder meine kleinen Cousins( 6 und 8 Jahre ) wissen gar nicht mit welchem Geschenk sie Weihnachten als erstes spielen sollen.

Jaja Zeiten ändern sich und das muss ich schon mit meinen 20 Jahren sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mitlerweile freu ich mich einfach nur noch auf das gemeinsame Weihnachtsessen!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. Dezember 2007)

Wunsch neuer Rechner, Realität ? Keine Ahnung.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## LittleFay (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche mir nur, ein paar wunderschöne Tage mit meiner Familie zu verbringen, da ich sie sehr selten sehe.

Materielle Dinge sind vergänglich...


----------



## AhLuuum (11. Dezember 2007)

Vorallem wünsche ich mir keinen ekeligen Wein in der Soße zum Hasen und Fasanen am 25. und 26.


----------



## Thoor (11. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seit doch alle Suchtis mit euren Rechner o0 ( ich hab meinen Mitten im Jahr abgesaubt!:-D Mann muss die Feste feiern wie sie fallen!)

Ich freu mich auf mien Aquarium weil ich ne Hamsterallergie habe


----------



## Paule1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab noch nen wunsch!!!^^ Für den rest meines lebens kostenlos Bier.Egal welches^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

1 Milliarde Euro, damit ich der Menschheit in den Arsch treten kann und mir ganz Grönland kaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (11. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Kannst du das? Ich kann das noch nicht.. aber unter Wasser atmen kann ich.. Wir sollten uns gegenseitig helfen.
> Treffen wir uns um 17 Uhr am schwimmenden Hochhaus!



Dabei ist Fliegen doch ganz einfach: Einfach beim Aufprall den Boden verfehlen.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Dezember 2007)

Cryptosporidium schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ne Xbox 360 mit dem neuen GTA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dazu noch das Zeitreisegerät damit du das im nächsten Jahr erscheinende Spiel auch kriegst


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (11. Dezember 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> einen schwarzen (oder dunkelgrünen) Kleinwagen. Wenn geht viertürig.
> Und er sollte sparsam sein.



wolltest du dir nicht einen gelben polo kaufen?


@rest: wie wärs mit nix wünschen und nur verschenken? (andere glücklich machen)


----------



## Masterpurzel (12. Dezember 2007)

Bratwurstbratgerät schrieb:


> @rest: wie wärs mit nix wünschen und nur verschenken? (andere glücklich machen)



redest du da gerade von dir? Du glaubst wohl wir schenken Dir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Also^^ wunder mcih über mich selbst bin selber eig wunschlos glücklich will auch eig nichts 
naja klar geld  will jeder aber halt nebensache
freu mich mehr aufs verschenken wenn ich leute das leben verbessern bzw glücklich machen kann reichts mir schon


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (12. Dezember 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Also^^ wunder mcih über mich selbst bin selber eig wunschlos glücklich will auch eig nichts
> naja klar geld  will jeder aber halt nebensache
> freu mich mehr aufs verschenken wenn ich leute das leben verbessern bzw glücklich machen kann reichts mir schon



genau des meint ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis auf das ich wirklich wunschlos glücklich bin. hatte ja erst vor kurzem geburtstag und was ich wollte hab ich bekommen. mit freunden feiern und keine materiellen dinge.


----------



## Amarillo (12. Dezember 2007)

Geld und Weltfrieden^^


----------



## Legends (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche mir einen Vertikal Ständer für meine PS3 sowie einen Zweiten Controller + 2 Spiele.


----------



## Qonix (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bekomme so einen kleinen coolen Helikopter um in der Wohnung rum zu fliegen. Aber nicht so was kleines billiges sondern schon was, dass man auch steuern kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sonst habe ich keine Ahnung. Im grossen und ganzen haeb ich alles und da ich mittleweilen richtig Arbeite und sehr gut bezahlt werde, kann ich mir fast alles selber kaufen, dass ich will. *angeb*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Traum wunsch wäre ein super highend PC. Den werde ich mir wohl irgend wann selbst kaufen. ^^

mind. 4 x 3GHz
mind. 4 GB Ram
irgend ne gute Grafikkarte
und ne schöne grosse Festplatte

dazu 3 x 22" TFT 16 : 9 Bildschirem zum zocken
und den alten 19" für den rest wie TS und so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (12. Dezember 2007)

öhm, ich hab mir nix gewünscht xD

ich denk ma ich krieg geld wie immer ^^


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Den Weltfrieden!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Den Weltfrieden!



Du weißt schon, dass das, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Wünschen (Die weißgott nicht wahrscheinlich sind) absolut unrealistisch ist?^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (12. Dezember 2007)

also wenn ich jetzt wirklich ganz nach der Frage gehen würde, und Nicht-Egoismus und Bescheidenheit mal total ausschalte, dann würd ich mir wohl ein hübsches geräumiges Häuschen auf dem Land wünschen, mit viel Platz für Tiere. 
Und wenn ich Egoismus aus und Bescheidenheit einschalten würde, dann würde ich mir wohl Frieden, Gesundheit und Essen für alle Menschen auf der Welt wünschen


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Wünschen (Die weißgott nicht wahrscheinlich sind) absolut unrealistisch ist?^^


Ach naja....ich glaub nächstes Jahr sind in den US Wahlen. Da wird George W. abgewählt. Damit sind wir dem ganzen einen gewaltigen Schritt näher. Da ist dann ein Terorrist weniger an der Macht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Egoismus aus und Bescheidenheit einschalten würde, dann würde ich mir wohl Frieden, Gesundheit und Essen für alle Menschen auf der Welt wünschen



Genauso ein Schwachsinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wirds ebenso wenig geben wie den totalen Weltfrieden.


(Bevor Ihr fragt: Ja ich bin Pessimist)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ach naja....ich glaub nächstes Jahr sind in den US Wahlen. Da wird George W. abgewählt. Damit sind wir dem ganzen einen gewaltigen Schritt näher. Da ist dann ein Terorrist weniger an der Macht.



Also da wird Bush, genau wie er es im letzten Jahr getan hat (So denke ich es zumindest) wieder einen Weg finden, das System auszutricksen und weiterhin Präsident zu sein.


----------



## Vreen (12. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also da wird Bush, genau wie er es im letzten Jahr getan hat (So denke ich es zumindest) wieder einen Weg finden, das System auszutricksen und weiterhin Präsident zu sein.




dazu passt mal wieder erstklassig der spruch von dieter nuhr,
wenn man keine ahnung hat sollte man vielleicht einfach mal die fresse halten


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Bush kann nicht noch mal gewählt werden...


----------



## Ciliu (12. Dezember 2007)

gegenfrage: Was schenkt ihr?

Wertgegenstände sind mir total egal,
ich wünsch mir das durchhalte vermögen für meine
Hauptschulprüfungen,
weiterhin so große freude an meiner Beziehung

und den Mut um mit meiner Mutter über meine Lebensweise
zu sprechen!


----------



## Paule1991 (12. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Bush kann nicht noch mal gewählt werden...




Bush darf nicht nochmal gewählt werden.Ich mein warum wählen ihn die Menschen immerwieder??Merken die denn nichts??


----------



## Besieger (12. Dezember 2007)

> Bush darf nicht nochmal gewählt werden.Ich mein warum wählen ihn die Menschen immerwieder??Merken die denn nichts??



Bist du Amerikaner ? Nein.

Edit: Hoff dass ich mir nach Weihnachten endlich nen Teufel 5.1 System rauslassen kann für CoD 4.


----------



## Yanxley (12. Dezember 2007)

Den neuen rechner.. der bei meinen eltern schon im schrank steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten... mal schauen was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Zorkal (12. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> dazu passt mal wieder erstklassig der spruch von dieter nuhr,
> wenn man keine ahnung hat sollte man vielleicht einfach mal die fresse halten


Passender Smiley hierzu.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja viele Amerikaner glauben auch nicht an die Evoultion sondern an Kreationismus also garnicht so merkwürdig das sie Bush auch zweimal gewählt haben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Passender Smiley hierzu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt - in Deutschland hätte der nichtmal die ersten 4 Jahre durchgehalten. Geschweige denn sein Vater.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche mir nen Sklaven der unsere Wohnung aufräumt, 2 Jungs die zusammen wohnen schaffen das einfach nicht.... Ich mein wie denn auch mit Xbox, Fernseher und ner selbstgebauten Theke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (13. Dezember 2007)

iPod
Handy

..Geld..


----------



## Riane (13. Dezember 2007)

Was ich mir wünsche?
Naja, da ich mir mein Geschenk selber kaufen werde (22'' Widescreen) gibt es wohl nichts, das ich mir wünschen könnte. Denn ich freu mich eigentlich nur darauf, mit meiner freundin die festtage verbringen zu können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach das wird sooooooooo mega toll! Darum bin ich Wunschlos glücklich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Dezember 2007)

Zitat:
"
Ich wünsche mir nen Sklaven der unsere Wohnung aufräumt, 2 Jungs die zusammen wohnen schaffen das einfach nicht.... Ich mein wie denn auch mit Xbox, Fernseher und ner selbstgebauten Theke
"

hehehehe


Das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich noch mit nem Kumpel von mir zusammen gewohnt hab, hätten wir auch 2 Aufräumsklaven gbrauchen können..
ach was red ich, fünf wären wohl besser gewesen *gg*

Männerwirtschaft hat schon was für sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-ädit-

Mein Wunsch:

Ich wünsche mir, dass meine Exfreundin ein Einsehen hat und wenigstens zum Bügeln zu mir zurück kommt!


----------



## Moeglich (13. Dezember 2007)

gabs den Weltfrieden schon? xD


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

@Thorgun

ja früher wars wirklich anders, und ich bin auch erst 23 ich habe gehört, daß die eltern durchschnittlich 600Euro pro Kind für Weihnachten ausgeben oO das hätt es bei uns mal geben sollen, das sind 1200Mark gewesen, bei uns gabs nen LEGO oder nen SEGA-Spiel und dann halt Klamotten, paar Süßigkeiten, (vielleicht höchstens ingesamt 200Mark, wenn überhaupt) wie sich die Zeit doch ändert-.-
aber wenn man mal fragt, ob wer nen Headset und TS hat heists immer: ne Hab kein headset weil ich  KEIN GELD  hallo? die gibts schon ab 5Euro man man man Leute manche haben snscheinend voll die Falschen Prioritäten.

ja den Weltfrieden gab es mal, ist aber lange her, war noch bevor die Affen vom Baum gefallen sind!


----------



## Gwynny (13. Dezember 2007)

Den Weltfrieden und keine Umweltkatastrophen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thorgun (13. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @Thorgun
> 
> ja früher wars wirklich anders, und ich bin auch erst 23 ich habe gehört, daß die eltern durchschnittlich 600Euro pro Kind für Weihnachten ausgeben oO das hätt es bei uns mal geben sollen, das sind 1200Mark gewesen, bei uns gabs nen LEGO oder nen SEGA-Spiel und dann halt Klamotten, paar Süßigkeiten, (vielleicht höchstens ingesamt 200Mark, wenn überhaupt) wie sich die Zeit doch ändert-.-
> aber wenn man mal fragt, ob wer nen Headset und TS hat heists immer: ne Hab kein headset weil ich  KEIN GELD  hallo? die gibts schon ab 5Euro man man man Leute manche haben snscheinend voll die Falschen Prioritäten.
> ...




!

Perfekt gesagt. Damals hab ich von Lego diese Fort bekommen und die Indianer Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten die  Feuerwehrwagen von Playmobil und halt dazu noch nen T-Shirt, Süßigkeiten etc. 

Naja, was willste machen  , bin froh das ich die Zeit noch erlebt habe sonst würd ich im spätern Leben wohl mehrmals anecken.


----------



## Satanhimself (13. Dezember 2007)

ich lass mich überraschen.obwohl ... ich weiß schon teilweise was ich bekomm, aber das sag ich hier mal nicht weil das vielleicht manch einer falsch versteht.
bin eigentlich nicht so der "ich wüsche mir"-typ, das letzte mal als ich mir was zu weihnachten was gewünscht hab war als ich 8 war , das war damals son Lego dingens im indiana jones verschnitt mit hörspiel ... das war cool.


----------



## Thrawns (13. Dezember 2007)

Weltfrieden!

...

Nee, doch nicht - lieber alle Staffeln auf DVD von Scrubs, LOST und Dr. House! Dann noch Bücher. Und wenn ich rumspinnen darf auch einen Golf IV mit Unterhaltskostenbefreiung und gratis Sprit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

""Naja, was willste machen , bin froh das ich die Zeit noch erlebt habe sonst würd ich im spätern Leben wohl mehrmals anecken.""

Das stimmt, die Leute werden es teilweise echt hart haben, wenn sie von den Etern mal nicht mehr alles in den Allerwertesten gestopft bekommen, und dann wirds echt schwer. 

Aber euch allen ein schönes Fets, und viel Spaß mit euren Geschenken.


----------



## Saytan (13. Dezember 2007)

Alos mein Weihnachtsgeschenk is schon früher angekommen.Eltern grad auf dem Weg mit meinem Gaming Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Dezember 2007)

ne neue verkleidung für meine aprilia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

So, ich wünsch mir jetzt eine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------

